# Ever been hastled by airport security for your carry-on lights/batteries?



## bullfrog (Oct 23, 2008)

Flying out to Wisconsin for the a wedding and found myself trying to carefully select which lights I bring with me for carry-on.... 

I'm worried that some might get me hassled - the E2DL is definitely a no go. Definitely bringing my Ra Twisty and probably my C2 with M60 and SW02 (there is an open field in Wisco that is begging for the throw) :twothumbs. I'm also bringing a glo-toob lithium and 4 extra CR123s in my carry-on. Hope I don't have any issues...
Definitely not putting any lights in checked baggage - just don't trust it.

So just wondering: have any of you ever had lights taken away or had to deal with security when flying?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 23, 2008)

The short answer is no, airport security has no grounds for taking any light short of the overly aggressive strike bezels. There are a few regulations for lithium primary cells.

The long story is contained in at least half a dozen existing threads on the topic. The search function is your friend....


----------



## kelmo (Oct 23, 2008)

I fly with my E2D or 6PDL quite alot in my carry-on with no problems. I fly about 16 times a year domestically. I was only stopped once, the TSA screener thought my SC1 looked like a speed loader.

I have never had any trouble with my checked luggage. 

YMMV


----------



## CostcoAAcells (Oct 23, 2008)

No. I haven't had any hassle with my lights. At the most, they would swab my flashlights for explosives detection.


----------



## MicroE (Oct 23, 2008)

I fly all the time and I have never been hassled by security for my lights. I have flown internationally with my E2DL and there has never been a question.


----------



## nerdgineer (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope, never, and I carry several lights, but nothing bigger than a 1xAA.


----------



## James Hamon (Oct 23, 2008)

talked to a friend in TSA cr123 are perfectly fine for flights the only batteries you cant take are batteries like car batteries which he says people try to take on more often than youd think.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 23, 2008)

During a recent trip my Fenix L2P produced no attention, but the plastic 4AA holder was visually inspected. Guess it looked unusual on the xray scanner. _I won't travel with anything I would hate to lose_.

Paladin


----------



## GPB (Oct 23, 2008)

I usually have 3 walkie talkies, 2 flashlights, and a gps in my carry on, and I never get any questions about it. I have had a number of friends who have lost digital cameras in their checked luggage. I would definately NOT put anything of value in your checked luggage.


----------



## Wyeast (Oct 23, 2008)

I know I mentioned this before, but a friend of mine had her River Rock 1AA confiscated by security flying into Belgium. :shakehead


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice to read all the responses! Well I landed in milwaukee and am sitting here waiting for a puddle jumper to green bay - is it a true sign of flashaholism that I check the forums from my bberry?

I didn't even get a second look from security with my lights and batteries. I guess I'm just paranoid! 

However, should be interesting on the return out of green bay as they have always been much much more strict - they took away my little swiss army keychain thing while all the others looked past it...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes. Well, hassled, no but stopped in the line and questioned yes.
A years back leaving SeaTac I had to take out every "electronic" device and they made sure every light functioned and had me remove all the cells so that they could look into the spaces in there. I think this was in 2001 but I don't really remember.
Last year I did EDC on the plane with my Gatlight Tuxedo. I'd always take it out of the holster and place it atop my jacket. Never had a problem leaving SeaTac or Portland with it but I did get stopped leaving Oklahoma City if memory serves. They asked what was and I told them it was a $300 titanium and carbon fiber flashlight. Yeah I got a kind of blank stare of disbeleif on that one.  So I had to instruct the TSA officer on how to turn it on (good thing they didn't ask about the Liteflux 5 on my keychain!)

That's aobut it. I've been the lucky guy before selected for extra precautions and thus I've had everything wiped down and scanned including lights but that was never a problem due to lights, I just got the lucky random screening I'm told. (I'm a fair haired blue eyed Scandahoovian so it wans't any profiling that I'm aware of btw)

Anyway yes I have had eyebrows about lights before but it has never been a hassle. So far no problems with spare cells in carry-on. You'd be surprised at what that security theater does let me carry on though after they've made me dump my waterbottle and surrender my grape juice.


----------



## climberkid (Oct 23, 2008)

I am PHX right now actually. They look at me funny at the security checkpoint because of all the flashlights i carry. they came in handy today though. the lights on the plane went out so i took out my D10 and my L2D and lit up the entire plane until they came back on. granted it was on the ground already but people still were scared.


----------



## LumenMan (Oct 24, 2008)

climberkid said:


> I am PHX right now actually. They look at me funny at the security checkpoint because of all the flashlights i carry. they came in handy today though. the lights on the plane went out so i took out my D10 and my L2D and lit up the entire plane until they came back on. granted it was on the ground already but people still were scared.


 
Alright ! A flashaholic to the rescue !! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## king2penn (Oct 24, 2008)

climberkid said:


> I am PHX right now actually. They look at me funny at the security checkpoint because of all the flashlights i carry. they came in handy today though. the lights on the plane went out so i took out my D10 and my L2D and lit up the entire plane until they came back on. granted it was on the ground already but people still were scared.


 
So i guess its ok to bring my fenix L2D and P2D on board then? i might become a hero in an emergency :candle:


----------



## southernlites (Oct 24, 2008)

Had a Pak-lite and an Eternalight side by side in my carry-on and was given "special" screening at DFW. I guess the Eternalight does look strange under the scanner cuz it does not look like any other typical light they might see on a daily basis.


----------



## Illum (Oct 24, 2008)

Paladin said:


> _I won't travel with anything I would hate to lose_.



+1
I'll be traveling early December flying international lines 
Instead of the original proposed take-on consisting
A2 Aviator
Fenix L0D-CE Q4
Inova X5 
E2L [Single stage CREE]
Muyshondt Aeon

its going to be 
A2 Aviator
Fenix E01-BK
Gerber Trio 3LED
SL PP 4AA Lux
Pak-lite basic

this year


----------



## BriHall (Oct 24, 2008)

The only incident I've ever heard of was someone told me they weren't allowed to carry-on their mini-mag by "security". I have no idea why not.

Bri


----------



## knightrider (Oct 25, 2008)

kelmo said:


> I fly with my E2D or 6PDL quite alot in my carry-on with no problems. I fly about 16 times a year domestically. I was only stopped once, the TSA screener thought my SC1 looked like a speed loader.
> 
> I have never had any trouble with my checked luggage.
> 
> YMMV



Same thing happened to me! Those SC1 and SC2s really do look like speed loaders or a revolver cylinder under their xray machines. I think I've had to have them check out my battery stash on 2 different trips in the past.

I'd be careful of really long lights that could be classified as batons. Don't want to have to leave it with them. Yeah - leave that E2DL at home for sure! Have a fun trip, Wisconsin rules - it's the coolest state with the coolest people in the US (imho ----    :wave


----------



## BSBG (Oct 25, 2008)

As mentioned earlier, there are a few threads that beat this to death. I fly 50-75,000 miles a year, never a raised eybrow over an L1, E2D or A2, sometimes all three :devil:.

And this includes "security conscious" airports such as Heathrow, Newark and LAX.


----------



## Stress_Test (Oct 26, 2008)

If I end up having to fly, I'd want to take my L1D and E01, but I'd really hate to lose the L1D to security. I know it's cheap compared to some other people's stuff, but a $50 light is still something I'd consider painful to lose! 

Maybe I'll take my RiverRock 2AA instead; that was only 20 bucks...


----------



## DM51 (Oct 26, 2008)

A few weeks ago I went on a trip which involved 8 flights (2 of them international). In my _hand-luggage_ were 1x Maxabeam, 1x Polarion PH-40, 1x BigLeef 3C-1185, 1x M3 and several smaller lights such as A2s, a Novatac and an Aeon. In my checked baggage were ~15 other lights, along with ~20 lbs of batteries, chargers, etc.

There wasn't a single squeak of protest from any airport security person at any stage, although one man at Nairobi airport made the error of switching on the 3C-1185 while it was pointed into his own face. For all I know, he may still be seeing stars, and his colleagues may still be laughing at him even now...


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 26, 2008)

I only forsee problems if I brought my Porcupine L6 on carry-on. but I have yet to board a plane with it. I dont think I would bring it, jsut so I dont lose it.


----------



## Petersen (Oct 27, 2008)

DM51 said:


> A few weeks ago I went on a trip which involved 8 flights (2 of them international). In my _hand-luggage_ were 1x Maxabeam, 1x Polarion PH-40, 1x BigLeef 3C-1185, 1x M3 and several smaller lights such as A2s, a Novatac and an Aeon. In my checked baggage were ~15 other lights, along with ~20 lbs of batteries, chargers, etc.
> 
> There wasn't a single squeak of protest from any airport security person at any stage, although one man at Nairobi airport made the error of switching on the 3C-1185 while it was pointed into his own face. For all I know, he may still be seeing stars, and his colleagues may still be laughing at him even now...


I always carry a couple of Flashlights in my Carry-on. never had any problems so far.
Actually I just got my entire Carry-on went upside down in Heathrow Terminal 5 (cause they saw my Swisstool on the x-ray - on which I had left the Knife home, so no problems there . the officer just looked at my A2 and put it back in.

But NEVER pack any loose lithium batteries in your Checked luggage, it's strongly prohibited, and very dangerous:
http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/batteries.shtm


----------



## besafe2 (Oct 27, 2008)

BriHall said:


> The only incident I've ever heard of was someone told me they weren't allowed to carry-on their mini-mag by "security". I have no idea why not.
> 
> Bri




I carry one all the time & I've never had a problem with any of my lights. But heck it is the TSA & they are f..idiots so you never know.


----------



## Illum (Oct 27, 2008)

besafe2 said:


> I carry one all the time & I've never had a problem with any of my lights. But heck it is the TSA & they are f..idiots so you never know.


 

TSA actually have people with very intelligent minds, the F'n idiots you are referring to may be those who call themselves TSA personnel when in fact they've graduated from TSA university not too long ago. theres alot of people like that in this world, you shouldn't address TSA as a whole. :candle:


----------



## IcantC (Oct 27, 2008)

I always carry and never had a problem. However recently at LAX one TSA agent while screening my checkon said to another, he has a flashlight! The other agent replied "So?" and waved it through.

BTW I actually had 5 .

Also just don't bring anything you find questionable(spiked bezels). And as you mentioned, always do carryon. If anything they might stop and inspect to make sure it is indeed a flashlight and functions as such.


----------



## climberkid (Oct 27, 2008)

When i was leaving the Vegas airport they actually gathered around me so they could see all the flashlights i had. One lady kept pointing to each flashlight on my belt asking "ooo is that a flashlight too?" it was funny. Strangely though, it seemed almost like they looked up to me for the flashlights i carried. Oh, and off topic, i found out I am allowed to take my cuffs and disposable restraints on-board. (i dont like not having them on me...)


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 27, 2008)

climberkid said:


> When i was leaving the Vegas airport they actually gathered around me so they could see all the flashlights i had. One lady kept pointing to each flashlight on my belt asking "ooo is that a flashlight too?" it was funny. Strangely though, it seemed almost like they looked up to me for the flashlights i carried. Oh, and off topic, i found out I am allowed to take my cuffs and disposable restraints on-board. (i dont like not having them on me...)



I always thought they would have a problem with zip-cuffs. Is it because you are in law enforcement that they allow you to carry them as well as your standard cuffs?

Anyway, that's a rare moment, most people scoff at flashlights, but those people seem like they were genuinely interested and appreciative. :thumbsup:

BTW, how's the Gladius been doing?


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 27, 2008)

I continue to enjoy these responses.

Well no issues for me on the way out of Green Bay with my C2, Glo-toob, E2L, Ra Twisty and 4 extra cells - the screeners did make a comment though and asked me if I'm afraid of the dark


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 27, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> I continue to enjoy these responses.
> 
> Well no issues for me on the way out of Green Bay with my C2, Glo-toob, E2L, Ra Twisty and 4 extra cells - the screeners did make a comment though and asked me if I'm afraid of the dark



"Oh of course not, if I was I would have brought my HID." :laughing:

It's funny I've been asked this before, but I'm not afraid of the dark at all. Actually when the lights go out, or when I'm in a low-light situation I usually prefer to rely on my own night-vision rather than a flashlight.

Kinda makes all the money I put into flashlights seem pointless though.  However, they do get used during utility tasks but most of the time just for fun!


----------



## 2xTrinity (Oct 27, 2008)

when I fly, I usually only carry on a single flashlight -- an LF2x on my keychain. All other lights, particularly "bigger" lights like maglites, have gone into my checked luggage with the batteries removed. I carry on the batteries in my laptop case, separate from the lights.

When I travel I try to bring my junky DX cells rather than my more expensive AW protected cells, that way I won't shed a tear if I'm forced to throw them away, although I've never been so much as asked about any of this in the few times I've flown since getting into lights.


----------



## tango44 (Oct 27, 2008)

Went to Europe during April and I was carrying my L4 and L1, AA make me remove the batts on both lights and put my L4 in the checked bag, the let me take the L1 with me but had to remove batts. 

Once I was traveling from NY to Miami with 4 boxes of CR123A and they made me open the bag ans show them the batts, they ask why so many?
I responded because where on sale for half the price!


----------



## NoFair (Oct 28, 2008)

tango44 said:


> Went to Europe during April and I was carrying my L4 and L1, AA make me remove the batts on both lights and put my L4 in the checked bag, the let me take the L1 with me but had to remove batts.
> 
> Once I was traveling from NY to Miami with 4 boxes of CR123A and they made me open the bag ans show them the batts, they ask why so many?
> I responded because where on sale for half the price!


 
I've been asked to turn flashlights on on several occasions. They also have wanted to check out both my 2 cr123 extender for the HDS and SF spare carriers. 
Never been asked to put any with my checked luggage.. 

Sverre


----------



## jeremyison05 (Oct 28, 2008)

If there's one thing i've learned about flying, I always keep a flat rate box addressed to my house in the bottom of my carry-on. Should the need arise that anything such as batteries or whatever needs to be thrown out, I can stick em in the box and stick the box in the mail at the air port. I forgot about my benchmade benchmite in my pocket before I left the house, they were going to confiscate it, but much to their disappointment I stuck it in the flat rate box and mailed it back to my self.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 28, 2008)

jeremyison05 said:


> If there's one thing i've learned about flying, I always keep a flat rate box addressed to my house in the bottom of my carry-on. Should the need arise that anything such as batteries or whatever needs to be thrown out, I can stick em in the box and stick the box in the mail at the air port. I forgot about my benchmade benchmite in my pocket before I left the house, they were going to confiscate it, but much to their disappointment I stuck it in the flat rate box and mailed it back to my self.



Very good idea! I will be doing that in Dec.

Thanks!


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 28, 2008)

jeremyison05 said:


> If there's one thing i've learned about flying, I always keep a flat rate box addressed to my house in the bottom of my carry-on. Should the need arise that anything such as batteries or whatever needs to be thrown out, I can stick em in the box and stick the box in the mail at the air port. I forgot about my benchmade benchmite in my pocket before I left the house, they were going to confiscate it, but much to their disappointment I stuck it in the flat rate box and mailed it back to my self.



That is very smart. :twothumbs


----------



## IcantC (Oct 28, 2008)

jeremyison05 said:


> If there's one thing i've learned about flying, I always keep a flat rate box addressed to my house in the bottom of my carry-on. Should the need arise that anything such as batteries or whatever needs to be thrown out, I can stick em in the box and stick the box in the mail at the air port. I forgot about my benchmade benchmite in my pocket before I left the house, they were going to confiscate it, but much to their disappointment I stuck it in the flat rate box and mailed it back to my self.


 

Do you see a mailing spot at all airports though?


----------



## Illum (Oct 28, 2008)

IcantC said:


> Do you see a mailing spot at all airports though?


 

not after 9/11 where all postal boxes and associated serives were terminated due to bomb scares...supposedly there was at least one case where a suspecious device was found in one.


----------



## besafe2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well folks I spoke to one of the TSA folks today.(One of the few I'll speak to) Here's the scoop. He said there is NO flashlight policy. However if in the opinion of the spvr the light can be used as a weapon such as the 3d & larger maglites & lights with the strike bezel(had to show him a picture he'd never seen one of those) most likely they will not be allowed.


----------



## LightKnife (Oct 29, 2008)

jeremyison05 said:


> If there's one thing i've learned about flying, I always keep a flat rate box addressed to my house in the bottom of my carry-on. Should the need arise that anything such as batteries or whatever needs to be thrown out, I can stick em in the box and stick the box in the mail at the air port. I forgot about my benchmade benchmite in my pocket before I left the house, they were going to confiscate it, but much to their disappointment I stuck it in the flat rate box and mailed it back to my self.


 
Well mailbox are harder to find in more and more airports due to bomb or terrorist threats. I used to do that too but now i just travel with 1 light which i have never had any problems, LA, SFO, Denver, Arizona...


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 29, 2008)

besafe2 said:


> Well folks I spoke to one of the TSA folks today.(One of the few I'll speak to) Here's the scoop. He said there is NO flashlight policy. However if in the opinion of the spvr the light can be used as a weapon such as the 3d & larger maglites & lights with the strike bezel(had to show him a picture he'd never seen one of those) most likely they will not be allowed.




Yeah i figure that something like this . . . would not be allowed on the plane.


----------



## donnylast (Jan 9, 2009)

I travel to the Philippines every other year, and they were taking camera batteries from digital camera's one year. I am sure that they were just stealing from travelers, because that's what airport security does there all the time. It would not surprise me one bit if they stole flashlights. I’m glad you brought up this point, because I will not be bringing a nice torch on my next trip.


----------



## Tiff (Jan 9, 2009)

donnylast said:


> I travel to the Philippines every other year, and they were taking camera batteries from digital camera's one year. I am sure that they were just stealing from travelers, because that's what airport security does there all the time. It would not surprise me one bit if they stole flashlights. I’m glad you brought up this point, because I will not be bringing a nice torch on my next trip.


 

You must have been flying into Manila. They will scam you outside the terminal as well as inside. Cebu isn't as bad. My wife is a Filipina and I lived there for almost 5 years. I saw a lot of scams at security at the airports. The big one is Cebu Pacific will not let you fly with your plug in power supply for your laptop or anything with a cable like a mouse, in your carry on baggage. 
Also they keep anything they confiscate. :hairpull:
They will also confiscate things like chocolate and other items from your checkin luggage. Just try and do something about it, not a chance.
The rules change everyday depending on who is working and you basically have no recourse. Cebu is more easy going than Manila about various things but Clark (Dinosdado Macapagal Airport) up in Angeles and Danao Airport in Mindanao are very eager to relieve you of anything they can. When we go back next year I am bringing my D10 and my wife will bring her L1D. I will set the D10 for it's lowest setting and neither has a strike bezel. I'm not surprised that they confiscated the batteries. Guess I won't bring my eneloops but will rely on alkalines.


----------



## TKC (Jan 9, 2009)

*I have never had a problem with taking a flashlight thrugh an airport.*


----------



## arpit (Jan 9, 2009)

Why do you need to take so many lights with you?


----------



## geegee (Jan 10, 2009)

The last time I flew from DFW, I had an older and beaten up Fenix with a lanyard that drew a lot of attention from the screeners. They thought it was a lighter or something, but finally the combined brain trust that was present decided to let me pass through. :shakehead

I went to sit down and read a magazine, but had to retrieve my reading glasses from a pocket in the ballistic nylon briefcase. After reaching into the pocket, I found my glasses in their case, plus something else that was there by mistake...a 9mm round, inadvertently left by me when I must have unloaded one of my pistols (dropped the magazine and ejected the round from the chamber). Nope, they never saw it. It was between some pens and pocket change.


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 10, 2009)

Tiff said:


> You must have been flying into Manila. They will scam you outside the terminal as well as inside. Cebu isn't as bad. My wife is a Filipina and I lived there for almost 5 years. I saw a lot of scams at security at the airports. The big one is Cebu Pacific will not let you fly with your plug in power supply for your laptop or anything with a cable like a mouse, in your carry on baggage.
> Also they keep anything they confiscate. :hairpull:
> They will also confiscate things like chocolate and other items from your checkin luggage. Just try and do something about it, not a chance.
> The rules change everyday depending on who is working and you basically have no recourse. Cebu is more easy going than Manila about various things but Clark (Dinosdado Macapagal Airport) up in Angeles and Danao Airport in Mindanao are very eager to relieve you of anything they can. When we go back next year I am bringing my D10 and my wife will bring her L1D. I will set the D10 for it's lowest setting and neither has a strike bezel. I'm not surprised that they confiscated the batteries. Guess I won't bring my eneloops but will rely on alkalines.



Hmmm... I do not recall the airports being that bad in all the time I was there. I think the worst I ever went through was when one security screener insisted I take out the batteries from my flashlight and store them separately in my carry on backpack. I took the batteries out, put everything back into my backpack and as soon as I turned a corner and was out of his line of sight I popped the batteries back in. Later security checkpoints (you go through around 3 or 4 when flying to the US from Manila) did not care at all.

Granted, I have not flown out of Clark or Danao. But I have flown in and out of places like Manila (both Terminal 1 and Terminal 2), Cebu, Bacolod (both the old Bacolod City one and the new Bacolod-Silay one), Palawan and Cagayan de Oro without an issue. When I last flew on Cebu Pacific airlines I had no issue with bringing a full laptop bag (laptop, power supply, mouse, usb cables, network cables, extension cords, etc.) as a carry on.

You are right though that security screeners tend to be more arbitrary back home in the Philippines than they are here in the U.S.

I have never had anything taken from my checkin luggage at a Philippine airport. Sadly, the one time I had a light disappear from my checked luggage it was flying from SFO to MNL. When I opened my luggage in Manila, there was a note inside from the TSA saying my baggage had been "inspected" and missing from my luggage were a couple of bottles of vitamins and a brand new, still in the box, Surefire L1 that was supposed to be a gift (I was flying home in December). Guess some "inspector" decided to help himself / herself to a brand new Surefire L1 as a Christmas present. :scowl:  :thumbsdow


----------



## seale_navy (Jan 10, 2009)

perhaps those who wanted to carry a E2DL, can separate the head and the body and store them in different location from each other in a hand carry luggage. that will avoid suspicion under the scanner..


----------



## arpit (Jan 10, 2009)

deranged_coder said:


> You are right though that security screeners tend to be more arbitrary back home in the Philippines than they are here in the U.S.


 
Perceived arbitrariness can lead to more effective security than operating by the book. For example, if you change the guards around a building at 9pm every day, burglars will notice. If you operate in a pattern, it becomes quite easy to predict what you will do. 

You face three types of issues from security. The first is from overcautious security. You may find this in the US. They may operate by the book, and take anything which looks even remotely like a weapon, nomatter how ineffective it might be as one. As previous posters have mentioned, however, this is unlikely to be the case.

The second is from competent security, who go off their gut instinct and look for suspicious or odd behaviour. Taking 5 torches as carryon luggage onto a plane is odd indeed. They might wonder whether you are just mad, or have something else going on. As such, you may face certain delays.

The third is from corrupt security. You will find this in many regions, particularly in developing countries. In places such as India, there is a significant chance that you will have your batteries confiscated.


----------



## KD5XB (Jan 10, 2009)

If you think carrying flashlights on a plane is difficult, just try flying somewhere -- anywhere! -- with a trombone! Musicians have to deal with all kinds of crap all the time from TSA and especially from "Raye" at DFW...


----------



## american lockpicker (Jan 10, 2009)

Heres a thought, if your going to an airport put lithium batteries in every thing but make sure one battery is new and the other is half full that way if their stolen it will likely destroy what ever security uses the batteries in later.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea. And make sure to use unprotected lithiums!:devil:


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Jan 11, 2009)

I can see it now "TSA screener killed by terorist attack....late yesterday evening a TSA screener was doing a routine check of passenger paul williams checked baggage when he found a set of suspicious objects, while inspecting these objects one blewup violently resulting in a small fire that engulfed the screener, Paul williams has been taken into cusdody untill further notice"


----------



## shomie911 (Jan 11, 2009)

I carried a Gladius through airport security a while back and nobody said anything about it.

I'll be going on a snowboarding trip in about a week, and I'm planning on bringing my RA Clicky 140-Cn, Surefire 4-sided L1 CREE, and probably my Surefire 4-sided A2-WH, as well as a pelican case with some extra primary batteries.

I'll tell you all how it goes.


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't traveled by plane in at least 10 years, but if I have to in the future, I'll bring cheap lights that are less painful to lose. Although it would make me pretty angry to lose any light. The idea someone had about carrying an envelope or box with you so you can send lights or other non-allowables home is a great idea.


----------



## BSBG (Jan 11, 2009)

KD5XB said:


> If you think carrying flashlights on a plane is difficult, just try flying somewhere -- anywhere! -- with a trombone! Musicians have to deal with all kinds of crap all the time from TSA and especially from "Raye" at DFW...



First, that is something I never thought about - kind of funny, unless you are packing a trombone...

Second, why did we dust off this dead horse only to beat it some more?


----------



## bladerunner (Jan 12, 2009)

BSBG said:


> First, that is something I never thought about - kind of funny, unless you are packing a trombone...
> 
> Second, why did we dust off this dead horse only to beat it some more?



Not sure if the horse will ever be dead...here's why..next month I will be going to Hawaii on vacation (Oahu) and I all of a sudden need to know about travel/TSA/rules etc. You guys have helped me a lot because I don't travel much at all. I haven't decided what lights I will bring. Maybe one bright/throw and a few with run time. I could probably live ten days with just my arc aaa if I had to. 
I hope my trip past TSA goes smoothly. Thanks everyone.


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 12, 2009)

My thoughts, any flashlights in your pockets, transfer them to your carry on bag before going through security. I usually have a Green Glo-Toob Lithium attached to the outside of my backpack, and like clockwork TSA will stop me and question me about it.


----------



## GreyShark (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife flies with an L2D all the time, no issues.

I do think this TSA thing is looney tunes though. I realize they have to justify their budget by confiscating mundane objects from ordinary Americans but I'm really starting to get annoyed that I can't fly with my pocket knife anymore. I guess I just don't buy the idea of setting the rules according to what the craziest person might possibly do. In any case it doesn't seem to have ever helped.


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 13, 2009)

BSBG said:


> why did we dust off this dead horse only to beat it some more?



The concern is that rules on what can and cannot be carried on planes seem to change on a regular basis and vary from country to country. Couple that will the amount of latitude that TSA screeners (in the US anyway, not sure how much latitude screeners have in other countries) can exercise in judging what can be considered a potentially dangerous article in your carry-on and this question will never be permanently laid to rest. 

But hey, it could be worse. I recall a horror story I heard from a co-worker a couple of years ago where he was flying out of London and the only thing they allowed the passengers to carry on the aircraft was their passport / visa / travel documents in a clear plastic bag. Nothing else could be carried on. Everything else had to go into checked luggage.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm usually traveling with two pens (Tuff-Writer or SureFire & Mont Blanc), a flashlight holster, one or two flashlights, plus various other gadgets etc. The most dangerous object so far was my old Mont Blanc pen, which was taken out of my carry on and inspected without any comment. (Usually screeners politely ask if they can open your bag, etc.) I advised the lady to be a little bit more careful by screwing it open and she shrugged her shoulders and because of my comment simply threw it back in the bin... It seems that some countries will never leave the Communist mindset regarding customer service behind.

As I said on various threads on CPF: normal flashlights like a Gladius, SureFire M2, etc. are no problem, but do not travel with something too sharp or pointy (e.g. I advise against the original Benchmade pen).

I've seen people getting harassed for having batteries installed in a SF M6, but this also depends how you react to screeners. Also in Europe be prepared to take out the batteries from your flashlight, as this is considered dangerous. (Contrery to the US.)


90% of the airport screeners are nice people anyway and already so pissed off by stupid tourists, that somebody making intelligent comments or small talk is always welcome. I already had screeners help me with my carry on stuff... :twothumbs


----------



## besafe2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe this is for somewhere else, but the TSA should be destroyed.


----------



## n4zov (Jan 13, 2009)

"TSA actually have people with very intelligent minds........."

Uh, OK I agree in principle that everybody should not be arbitrarily grouped together, but I personally have not encountered the "intelligent minds" in my travels. Guess I went through the airport on the wrong days.

And it isn't just TSA, their brethren can be found worldwide. Once leaving Gatwick for the US, I had to open 30+ 35mm film canisters to show the security lady, that they indeed did contain 30+ cassettes of film. Thankfully, she did not ask me to open the cassettes, but it would not have come as a surprise if she had. All this was pre-911.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 13, 2009)

n4zov said:


> Once leaving Gatwick for the US, I had to open 30+ 35mm film canisters to show the security lady, that they indeed did contain 30+ cassettes of film. Thankfully, she did not ask me to open the cassettes, but it would not have come as a surprise if she had. All this was pre-911.



Uhm, tomorrow I'm leaving Gatwick to fly to Orlando... :tinfoil:


----------



## merlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Aside from having my rechargable batteries and CR123 batteries confiscated going to Las Vegas, NV; There was a attempt to liberate me of my U2 on my way back to Sacramento, CA from Ontario-LA, CA. This was just about a regular flight back and forth for me, and the TSA agent was interested as to why I would have such a item onboard a airplane. I explained that it was more of a work/utility item then anything else, and I passed the scrutiny, but not before passing through my most favorite machine in the world, the General Electric Entry Scan 3 (Or was it the Smiths IONSCAN) (The Airport Sniffer machines).


----------



## Jay R (Jan 14, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> have any of you ever had lights taken away or had to deal with security when flying?


 
No.


----------



## Tiff (Jan 14, 2009)

deranged_coder said:


> Hmmm... I do not recall the airports being that bad in all the time I was there. I think the worst I ever went through was when one security screener insisted I take out the batteries from my flashlight and store them separately in my carry on backpack. I took the batteries out, put everything back into my backpack and as soon as I turned a corner and was out of his line of sight I popped the batteries back in. Later security checkpoints (you go through around 3 or 4 when flying to the US from Manila) did not care at all.
> 
> *Well I have had experiences but Manila isn't nearly as bad as the smaller airports. They are also have video surveilance on them to keep bribes to a minimum. That was in the Manila Times I believe.*
> 
> ...


 
*This is why I never check anything in that has any real value. Too easy to lose it and they have enough excuses they can claim why it was removed.*
*They've lost all my luggage a few times and that was PAL and I got it just in time for my trip back....*
*Not fun, but what can you do? *


----------



## horizonseeker (Jan 14, 2009)

i use cable locks to secure knives to the struts of the checked luggage. so far so good, it hopefully presents enough of an obstacle that someone really has to be dedicated to go through the efforts.

all lights travel with me on the carry-on though.


----------



## CdBoy (May 21, 2009)

donnylast said:


> I travel to the Philippines every other year, and they were taking camera batteries from digital camera's one year. I am sure that they were just stealing from travelers, because that's what airport security does there all the time. It would not surprise me one bit if they stole flashlights. I’m glad you brought up this point, because I will not be bringing a nice torch on my next trip.



they don't do it in cebu as far as i know. you will know the difference. but for manila's NAIA 2 or centennial airport as of now they don't do it. i wonder which airport you are talking about.


----------



## CdBoy (May 21, 2009)

Tiff said:


> You must have been flying into Manila. They will scam you outside the terminal as well as inside. Cebu isn't as bad. My wife is a Filipina and I lived there for almost 5 years. I saw a lot of scams at security at the airports. The big one is Cebu Pacific will not let you fly with your plug in power supply for your laptop or anything with a cable like a mouse, in your carry on baggage.
> Also they keep anything they confiscate. :hairpull:
> They will also confiscate things like chocolate and other items from your checkin luggage. Just try and do something about it, not a chance.
> The rules change everyday depending on who is working and you basically have no recourse. Cebu is more easy going than Manila about various things but Clark (Dinosdado Macapagal Airport) up in Angeles and Danao Airport in Mindanao are very eager to relieve you of anything they can. When we go back next year I am bringing my D10 and my wife will bring her L1D. I will set the D10 for it's lowest setting and neither has a strike bezel. I'm not surprised that they confiscated the batteries. Guess I won't bring my eneloops but will rely on alkalines.



i haven't heard of cebu pacific security confiscating chocolates?!? i would take it that you mean the AIRPORT SECURITY does? because in the Philippines, PNP (Philippine National Police)'s aviation security command are the ones responsible for airport security. Philippine carriers do not have to conduct additional security checks.

i am not wrong on this one.


----------



## CdBoy (May 21, 2009)

when i was an air traveller in the philippines, i carry an Inova T2 (holstered) or Fenix PD30 (holstered) in my carry-on bag and i was never really hassled. except maybe that they want to see my flashlight work (security purpose).

of course if you carry excess lithium batteries then they (philippine airport security) might object to that and will confiscate (some or all?) of your lithium primaries.


----------



## John_Galt (May 21, 2009)

Years ago, when we were coming from Georgia to Pennsylvania (pre 9/11), a security officer asked my dad about the mini mag Solitaire on his keyring. He made my dad take it apart, and make sure it was a flashlight, seeing as "[he] didn't think it was actually a flashlight, as [he'd] never seen one of those before."

About three years ago, we went to San Francisco from Pennsylvania (last time I flew in fact). I packed a mini mag for reading at night, without any of the lights on in the hotel room (I had packed the latest "Harry Potter" book). A TSA officer took it out of my carry-on, took the batteries out, took the head off, etc. to make sure it was a flashlight.:thinking::candle::shakehead Haven't flown recently, so I can't say if it's gotten better, or worse (at least at my cities airport).


----------



## besafe2 (May 21, 2009)

TSA does stupid stuff but as of now never a problem with a mini-mag or similar.


----------



## Cataract (May 21, 2009)

I carried my Fenix LOD in my pockets from Montreal to Miami and back, no problems there... didn't even trip the metal detectors and I doubt they would ask any questions for such a small light... unless they turn it on in their face...


----------



## csshih (May 21, 2009)

What do those ion scanners detect? If you store your flashlights in a peli case that had a bunch of spent brass and stuff like that in it, will the ion thing go off?


----------



## GreyShark (May 21, 2009)

besafe2 said:


> Maybe this is for somewhere else, but the TSA should be destroyed.



That cannot be repeated often or loudly or publicly enough. The police state apparatus has no place in America, it is in fact patently illegal. Moreover TSA is utterly pointless and their security theater serves absolutely no purpose other than to try to justify their existence so their establishment can continue to get paid. Case in point, though it had been perfectly legal to fly with a pocketknife in your pocket for decades they suddenly decided this should be prohibited for no reason whatsoever and in direct violation of the law. Yet as soon as you pass through their security theater stage you can head directly to any one of a number of restaurants, order a steak and be supplied with a large steel serrated fixed blade knife with nothing between you and your seat on your plane. And yet the universe has not imploded. The Terminal Stupidity Agency must go. 

As for flashlights I have successfully flown with a C3 Centurion in my carry on, which is as it should be. A flashlight isn't even a weapon.


----------



## travelinman (May 21, 2009)

Sitting in the airport in Ecuador waiting for a Continental flight back home, I noticed to my horror that they have printed on the back of their form of the ticket a no flashlights clause. When I went to the ticket agent he explained that because lithium Ion batteries were rumoured to be explosive they weren't allowed in Checked Baggage, and only in carry on because if they got hot and started to burn they could be gotten to easily and "put out". No one hasseled me anyway but it was a funny policy.


----------



## kelmo (May 21, 2009)

csshih said:


> What do those ion scanners detect? If you store your flashlights in a peli case that had a bunch of spent brass and stuff like that in it, will the ion thing go off?



They detect stuff like phosphates and nitrates. These compounds are commonly used in explosives. Explosives give off unique chemical signatures. The puffer blasts you with air and the detector sucks up the chemical residue blown off your person and analyzes them for said chemicals and compounds.

If the spent brass your refering to are used shell casings you will most likely receive an un-lubed full cavity search. All legal of course.


----------



## Benson (May 21, 2009)

GreyShark said:


> Case in point, though it had been perfectly legal to fly with a pocketknife in your pocket for decades they suddenly decided this should be prohibited for no reason whatsoever and in direct violation of the law. Yet as soon as you pass through their security theater stage you can head directly to any one of a number of restaurants, order a steak and be supplied with a large steel serrated fixed blade knife with nothing between you and your seat on your plane.


Watch out, having _planned_ that makes you a suspicious character. :devil:

:sigh:


----------



## 270winchester (May 21, 2009)

travelinman said:


> Sitting in the airport in Ecuador waiting for a Continental flight back home, I noticed to my horror that they have printed on the back of their form of the ticket a no flashlights clause. When I went to the ticket agent he explained that because lithium Ion batteries were rumoured to be explosive they weren't allowed in Checked Baggage, and only in carry on because if they got hot and started to burn they could be gotten to easily and "put out". No one hasseled me anyway but it was a funny policy.


yikes

THey better ban cell phones, I-pods and laptops too, they got a li-ion battery in every last one of them these days.


----------



## GreyShark (May 21, 2009)

Benson said:


> Watch out, having _planned_ that makes you a suspicious character. :devil:
> 
> :sigh:



 The only problem is I don't know if I'm laughing at the irony  or if I'm laughing to avoid crying that our nation now views its own people as a threat. Really, there shouldn't even be any question about flying with a flashlight. This is madness. :shakehead

Well, here's to a wiser time when cooler heads and rational minds may prevail against paranoia and incompetence. And here's to get by until then... :buddies:


----------



## rockz4532 (May 21, 2009)

I don't have any idea about chinese TSA, but now all I'm taking is my P2D, LD01, RC-G2, and maybe TK10


----------



## TKC (May 22, 2009)

*I have never had an issue with going through airport security with my lights.

PS:
I don't have any crenulated bezels either. I wouldn't try getting one of those through the TSA.*


----------



## Stress_Test (May 22, 2009)

After hearing/reading about some horror stories with security, I plan to only take lights that are:

1) cheap enough I don't care if they're lost or "confiscated" (stolen)

2) easily replaceable enough that I don't care if they're lost or "confiscated" (stolen)

I'm thinking E01 and 2AAA River Rock, plus maybe the 2C Taskforce in the luggage if I think I may need something higher powered.


----------



## John_Galt (May 23, 2009)

Ha, just saw something funny! Were talking about airport security and the TSA, and the poster above me is called "Stress Test." Irony defined...


----------



## Muskett (May 23, 2009)

Never had a prob here with domestic flights. Even with my E2D. Just don't carry loose 123A's, I've got them in little snug baggies and havent had a problem.


----------



## Kestrel (May 24, 2009)

Just flew today out of Portland OR, they didn't care about my two SureFires at all, but they did conviscate my jar of home-made rhubarb jam I was bringing to my parents. The world stays safe. :-/



Cataract said:


> I doubt they would ask any questions for such a small light... unless they turn it on in their face...


I was thinking of replacing my two-stage tailcap on my ~700 lumen Milky'd SF E1 with the original single-stage to attempt to obtain exactly that result, but thought better of it upon reflection...



GreyShark said:


> Yet as soon as you pass through their security theater stage you can head directly to any one of a number of restaurants, order a steak and be supplied with a large steel serrated fixed blade knife with nothing between you and your seat on your plane.


Better yet, a 6 inch-long screwdriver is totally cool, per the TSA website.



TKC said:


> I don't have any crenulated bezels either. I wouldn't try getting one of those through the TSA.


+1. Don't give them an excuse.:tinfoil:


----------



## Mr_Black (May 24, 2009)

I took a trip for Memorial Day weekend and just went through Newark Airport in NJ. No problem with any of my lights but they did take a little longer to screen my laptop bag (probably because I had all kinds of electronics and chargers in there). Had a Nitecore D10 for pocket carry with extra Eneloops in a Batuca carrier and two Malkoff upgraded SureFire lights in my laptop bag (a Z2 with an M60 and a 6P with a M60 M-CE Warm).


----------



## Solscud007 (May 26, 2009)

So far nothing has happened. I am waiting for my flight from Pittsburgh to Los Angeles. I have my SF aviator, SF Kroma, C2-HA Taurus, and G2Z on my back pack. I have my L6 porcupine in my check in luggage. We shall see what happens when I arrive in LA


----------



## TimmyBoston (May 27, 2009)

*Any Airline Restrictions when traveling with a Flashlight?*

I'll be flying next month for the first time since picking up my EDC light. Are there any rules or regulations restricting carrying a flashlight with you on board a passenger aircraft? 

I'd really hate the TSA to take away my NiteCore D10.


----------



## WildChild (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Any Airline Restrictions when traveling with a Flashlight?*

No, there is no restriction. I traveled in March from Canada to USA carrying my SureFire L1 , SureFire A2 and Arc AAA-P, all loaded with lithium batteries. I also had with me 4 spare CR123A. No agent (TSA or CATSA) asked any question about them. Flashlights are allowed and AA/CR123A lithium batteries (including well packaged spare) are allowed in carry-on.


----------



## gsxrac (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Any Airline Restrictions when traveling with a Flashlight?*

There are many threads on this if your just search "Flashlights on planes" but the general concensus is no, as long as it doesnt have big crenelations you should be good. And there have been mixed feedback from people carrying spare lithiums. Some were even asked to remove the battery's from their lights before passing security but others carried plenty extra batteries with no problem.


----------



## RobertM (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Any Airline Restrictions when traveling with a Flashlight?*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210776 <-- last post was yesterday on this topic
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226951
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/75412
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2955110

I think I recall this being discussed before...


----------



## sjalbrec (May 28, 2009)

i just flew from sacramento to chicago, with an hour lay-over in LA. i had a fenix tk-20 (as a gift for my brother) in my checked luggage. when i opened my suitcase at the hotel in IL, it was very obvious they had searched my checked bag. the fenix (new in box) was now sitting right on top of all the clothes.

i can understand their curiosity as the tk-20 is a heavy duty torch with very thick side walls. i can only imagine what it looks like in an x-ray. multiple people have told me since that they usually leave a note if they search your checked luggage; but they didn't for me. i'm just happy they didn't confiscate it or cause my bags to be delayed.


the weirdest security thing that happened was at the Sears Tower in chicago. when loading the car earlier, i had retrieved my 9 year old's SAK knock-off (has a 2.5 inch blade) to put in the checked luggage. however, i forgot all about it and left it in my pocket. before walking through the metal detector at the entry to the Sears Tower Skydeck, i threw all my change, keys, and the pocket knife in one of those little baskets they carry around the metal detector. i was prepared to make excuses but they never even looked in the basket and just gave me everything back to take with me up to the 99th floor skydeck. what was the point of security screening? i guess my two sons and i just look very non-threatening


----------



## TimmyBoston (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Any Airline Restrictions when traveling with a Flashlight?*

Thanks for the info. I use alkaline AAs too, so that's more good news. I just didn't want my flashlight confiscated.


----------



## DM51 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Any Airline Restrictions when traveling with a Flashlight?*

Thanks for the links, RobertM. I'm merging this thread with the first one on your list (the most recent thread on this topic).


----------



## Praxis (May 28, 2009)

Yes, good links above.

I've written about both incidents at more length elsewhere, but both my fiancee and I were hassled at different times about flashlights. TSA tried to take away an E2D from my fiancee at Dulles Airport in the fall of 2008. She had flown literally 100K miles with the light before that. Managed to save the light by using a self-ship box at the airport.

I had a plain-clothes PO stop me in the men's room at Newark Airport in the summer of 2008 because he saw my McLux PD clipped to my pocket. Made me show it to him and demonstrate that it wasn't a weapon.

YMMV


----------



## csshih (Jun 1, 2009)

kelmo said:


> They detect stuff like phosphates and nitrates. These compounds are commonly used in explosives. Explosives give off unique chemical signatures. The puffer blasts you with air and the detector sucks up the chemical residue blown off your person and analyzes them for said chemicals and compounds.
> 
> If the spent brass your refering to are used shell casings you will most likely receive an un-lubed full cavity search. All legal of course.




indeed, shell casings.

they haven't been in there for a while though.. maybe 2, 3, weeks?

......ew..... but I'm only 17!


----------



## herrgurka (Jun 1, 2009)

Not really hassled but detained several times. I think the probability of a security guard being a flashaholic or at least interested in flashlights is higher than in the total population. 

For example, a couple of month ago a security guard at Frankfurt airport was very interested in my LunaSol 20. He tried the light for some time and even took it apart to look inside. After that he inquired about it, he was interested in brightness, runtime and where it could be bought. While the line behind me was growing I told him more about this light and I think he was quite impressed (especially by the PD mechanism and the fact that it's made of titanium). When I told him about the price he gave me a curious look like I was a little strange after all.


----------



## m16a (Jun 1, 2009)

herrgurka said:


> Not really hassled but detained several times. I think the probability of a security guard being a flashaholic or at least interested in flashlights is higher than in the total population.
> 
> For example, a couple of month ago a security guard at Frankfurt airport was very interested in my LunaSol 20. He tried the light for some time and even took it apart to look inside. After that he inquired about it, he was interested in brightness, runtime and where it could be bought. While the line behind me was growing I told him more about this light and I think he was quite impressed (especially by the PD mechanism and the fact that it's made of titanium). When I told him about the price he gave me a curious look like I was a little strange after all.




You would have known that he was 100% a CPF member if he didn't bat an eye after hearing the price. :devil:


----------



## KiwiMark (Jun 1, 2009)

herrgurka said:


> When I told him about the price he gave me a curious look like I was a little strange after all.



Aren't we all?

I have never told any friends or family what I have spent on flashlights, especially what I spent on my Elephant II. I don't even like to add up the cost of:
- Elephant II body with extension
- 3" Throwmaster head
- 8 x IMR 18650 cells
- AW soft-starter switch
But we must be talking around US$500. No one that I know (apart from you guys on this forum) would understand that kind of expenditure on a torch.


----------



## herrgurka (Jun 2, 2009)

Strange indeed, I totally agree, but no threat to airtravel whatsoever  

Very OT: only 9 months ago I would have thought it pure madness to spend $100 for a flashlight, let alone more than $400 (to spend that kind of money on a nice semi-custom knife would have been OK , though ). Now I am the proud owner of a whole bunch of lights that cost more than $100, I even had to cut down on air travel


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi:

When I went to Canada last year from the US, I carried a Novatac 120T. I like to remove all metal objects from my pockets so I placed the light in my backback while going through security.

Lucky for me, I was chosen for a random thorough search. The TSA guy didn't even ask about the light when he rummaged through my bag. He did ask alot of questions about a portable hard drive I had in a firewire case. 

Next time I travel, i will not bring any external hard drives.


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, i recently had to travel to a country where security is a MAJOR concern, Israel. I was concerned about bringing lights, cells and chargers in. In the end, i had my Jet I Pro IBS v2.0 clipped to my passport holder, my LD01 on a neck lanyard with my USB drive and a Ultrafire P60 host with the DX MC-E drop in (in checked luggage), my spare cells (2x18650, 2x14500 and 2x10440) were all in my medical pouch in my checked luggage.

No problems whatsoever, no one batted an eye at all.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 18, 2009)

Just went through the airport checkpoint two weeks ago and forgot my LOD in my pocket, along with a few metallic objects. They had me empty all my pockets and did a thourough check for metallic objects. The guard only had a brief look at my LOD. I don't know what was different about this metal detector, I usually go through with just about the same stuff on me without a beep...


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm flying in a few days and I've never had a problem in the past, but I'm bringing a larger light than I usually take. A 1C Maglite mod, 7" length. Normally I just pack them in my carry on and no pays any attention. 

There shouldn't be any problem. I'm just checking what the current flying situation is. Going fron Orlando to Milwaukee, WI.

I'm beating what? ......A dead horse? 

The one time any light was noticed was when I forgot to put my Fenix P2D
in my bag before the checkpoint. It was still in my pocket and set off the detector. When I checked my pockets and gave it to the TSA guy, he just turned it on to see if it worked, said "bright little sucker", and gave it back.


----------



## ejot (Jul 18, 2009)

See what the x-ray guy says if you have a Fenix diffuser in your carry-on as it goes through the machine. :laughing:


----------



## gem (Jul 19, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> I continue to enjoy these responses.
> 
> Well no issues for me on the way out of Green Bay with my C2, Glo-toob, E2L, Ra Twisty and 4 extra cells - the screeners did make a comment though and asked me if I'm afraid of the dark


I only carry for flights a simple Energizer, double barrel 4AAA with krypton bulb with adjustable focus. I traveled all over the world with it and never once had they ever said anything about it. If they steal it(or sorry confis-take it), no big loss. In my baggage on trips, I used the same type of Energizer, double barrel 8AA and same story, if they confis-take or it lost in baggage while in their possession, no big loss. I've actually had my luggage been cut open as I find it when I picked it up at the luggage pickup. Nothing ripped, as my cameras were with me. Like others have mentioned, you surely will meet some really totally ignorant, hateful SOB's and you never know.


----------



## besafe2 (Jul 19, 2009)

TSA=thieves & crooks


----------



## rockz4532 (Jul 19, 2009)

Came back from China, not one word about any of my 4 lights, and my LD01 didn't set off the metal detector, but a pack of milano cookies in the foil wrapper did...


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jul 28, 2009)

There wasn't any problem. The last time I went through, they took a quick look inside my bag and swabbed it. I assume for explosives residue. Just a minute delay, then they let me through.


----------



## dwever (Oct 27, 2009)

*E2D LED Defender & LX2 - Allowed on planes?*

I doubt the defender is, what about the LX2?


----------



## zwerky (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: E2D LED Defender & LX2 - Allowed on planes?*

Actually I took my defender to Barcelona earlier this year, it went through security just fine (my E2D L was holstered and in my messenger bag). I was at SFO, CA.

YMMV. When I was at that Paris Airport (forgot whether it was orly or charles de gaulle), they took my carabiner saying it could be used as a weapon, but allowed me to take on two bottles of wine which in actuality could do even more damage to a person...so *shrug*.


----------



## travelinman (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: E2D LED Defender & LX2 - Allowed on planes?*

Depends entirely on the airport/airline. I was told in S. America that I couldn't put anything with a Li Ion battery in my packed luggage, but I could take it carry on. The reason was that if it exploded and caught fire, it would be easier to put out in a carry on bag than if it was packed away in the luggage compartment. Makes sense I guess if you believe a Li Ion cell can explode all by itself.
Going to Europe, nobody cared except to comment on how bright the ITP C9 was and how much did it cost. (they made me turn it on)


----------



## henry1960 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: E2D LED Defender & LX2 - Allowed on planes?*

If you take it apart i could see no reason they would not exept it on your routine trip on the plane :rock:


----------



## greenLED (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: E2D LED Defender & LX2 - Allowed on planes?*

Just flew internationally (outbound from US, hitting DFW, MIA, and my int'l destination) with a little over 50x123 cells (packed in a small cardboard box) in my carry-on.

No issues.


----------



## Jay R (Oct 28, 2009)

kelmo said:


> you will most likely receive an un-lubed full cavity search.


 
I wonder what flashlight they would use for that ?


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 28, 2009)

I've never been hassled by airport security specifically for flashlights but once at Munich airport, they decided to go through all my stuff in minute detail for no apparent reason. The guy thought it would be a good idea to stare directly into my A19 XR-E and switch it on. Hahahaha that took him by surprise!


----------



## Kremer (Oct 29, 2009)

On my last trip I was pulled aside at Xray and TSA wanted to look in my jacket pocket. All was fine, the guy said it looked on the screen that there was a flashlight with a knife blade stuck on the side of it or concealed inside. It must have been the slots and flat faces on the body of my JET-III ST in a weird position with my jacket piled in the bin. He pulled the tailcap, slid the 18650 out, looked inside and carefully put it back together for me while saying "this looks like a very nice light" Then he turned it on, fortunately not pointing at his face. He had it aimed at the stainless blacksplash of the inspection station and the reflection got him anyway "Woa, dangit!" the next agent over saw the flash and heard his reaction and chuckled pretty loudly "hahaha, did you blind yourself again?" They both laughed and I moved on.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had my share of coments, and received some additional scrutiny, but I don't know if I've been what I would call "hastled." Hell, if I was a screener and saw what I normally have in my carry on, I might want to take a closer look, too, to be completely honest.


----------



## zven (Oct 29, 2009)

My lights/batteries have never caught security's attention on their own, though they have been inspected a couple times. Once for a flight from Frankfurt back to the U.S., I was stopped for a security check of my carry-on bags just before getting to the check-in counter. Not sure if they were stopping everyone who was checking in, or if it was a random search, but it was a silly search. There were two guys, one "linguist" (just guessing, as he didn't seem like he was trained in security) performing the search, and a "security" guy in a suit about six feet away. The "linguist" rifled through my bags, paused for a minute at my digital camera, and at my spare CR123's, each time turning around and telling the other guy that I was carrying said items. The security guy didn't seem to care about the batteries or anything, and didn't look like he saw me as a security threat. If anything, he just seemed impatient that he was stuck working with this clueless linguist/something guy.

And on another return from Europe, this time on a layover in Detroit where, thanks to the airline, I got to spend a night because they made me miss my connecting flight... Anyway, since they had to re-book my next flights, I apparently fell into that post-9/11 category of young, single males traveling internationally, booking flights less than 24 hours ahead of departure. And as such I was, of course, auto-flagged for a full inspection at security. Got patted down, all the contents of my bags looked at, every surface of the bags rubbed with those chemical-detecting cloths. The TSA agent passed over most of the electronics (camera, laptop, etc.) without caring, but stopped at my SF G2L to turn it on and make sure that it was, in fact, a flashlight. And no, he didn't shine it in his eyes; disappointingly, he only shined it on his hand, and didn't even make any comments about it.


----------



## Kremer (Oct 29, 2009)

smokelaw1 said:


> I've had my share of coments, and received some additional scrutiny, but I don't know if I've been what I would call "hastled." Hell, if I was a screener and saw what I normally have in my carry on, I might want to take a closer look, too, to be completely honest.



That is exactly how I would summarize all my experiences to date.


----------



## jahxman (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: E2D LED Defender & LX2 - Allowed on planes?*



travelinman said:


> Depends entirely on the airport/airline. I was told in S. America that I couldn't put anything with a Li Ion battery in my packed luggage, but I could take it carry on. The reason was that if it exploded and caught fire, it would be easier to put out in a carry on bag than if it was packed away in the luggage compartment. Makes sense I guess if you believe a Li Ion cell can explode all by itself.
> Going to Europe, nobody cared except to comment on how bright the ITP C9 was and how much did it cost. (they made me turn it on)


 
Keep in mind that, depending on the aircraft you are flying on, checked baggage often ends up in an unpressurized compartment. Possibly the airline thought that the pressure difference could have a greater chance of causing the battery to fail (I have no idea if this is true, though)


----------



## batmanacw (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: E2D LED Defender & LX2 - Allowed on planes?*

I travel for a living. In the last 11 years of flying on a nearly weekly basis, I have not had one single question. Never a second look.


----------



## parnass (Oct 30, 2009)

A TSA screener powered on an Inova X5 I was carrying aboard a flight to New Hampshire once. I had to instruct him to twist the tailcap to switch it on.


----------



## hank (Oct 30, 2009)

My then new Arc LS was stolen from my checked luggage between the time it was handed in at the Denver airport and the time I opened the bag as soon as I got it at SFO. I have long been gratified to think that it is still doing its volunteer duty protecting the safety of the nation. But I wish I'd written down the serial number before I packed it for that hurried trip.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Oct 30, 2009)

i flew out of a small regional airport recently and the TSA agent saw my quakr123x2 Ti and asked if it was a flashlight, i showed him it and explained the lumens thing and all. He pulled out his ancient 6P that he was proud to tell about the LED upgrade. I pulled out my newer 6P with my nailbender sst-90 and an AW 18650 and blew his mind. I told him there was a safe place for us, that we had a name, "flashaholics" they called us, and he would be welcomed here...i'm hoping he'll join:naughty:


----------



## The Mad Scotsman (Oct 30, 2009)

KD5XB said:


> If you think carrying flashlights on a plane is difficult, just try flying somewhere -- anywhere! -- with a trombone! Musicians have to deal with all kinds of crap all the time from TSA and especially from "Raye" at DFW...



That would probably be because of the Blow Dart Conversion Kit for Brass Instruments that was recently developed by a little company named Ninja Solutions Inc.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 31, 2009)

The Mad Scotsman said:


> That would probably be because of the Blow Dart Conversion Kit for Brass Instruments that was recently developed by a little company named Ninja Solutions Inc.


LOL!

Welcome to CPF, mad yin!


----------



## m16a (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, so I've done my share of searching in various threads, and this one has been VERY helpful. Best I've found is to make sure the light is working so it can be identified as a light and to put it in your carry on/pocket and not call much attention to it, but explain it if need be. I plan on having my Ra Clicky (AW's RCR), my D10 Q5 (AW's P14500), and my Malkoff lego (AW's RCR) with me when I depart from Philadelphia to Tel Aviv, Israel. I'll have my pill bottle with 2 CR123A primaries and an AA alkaline. I'll probably throw the batteries into my carry on. I'll be getting some sort of flat rate or self addressed box to mail anything back to me, just in case. With all that being said, does anyone see anything that may cause me problems? And if so, anything I can do to remedy it? I really don't want to be gone 2+ weeks without my most useful lights...

Thanks for the info guys,

M16a


----------



## deranged_coder (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm posting this from the boarding gate area of SFO airport (flying back home to the Philippines for the holidays).

I have in my pockets a Quark AA and Quark 123, my Maxpedition Proteus has a Preon II, a Quark 123² and an EZ CR2 (warm), my laptop bag has a Quark AA² and my toddler's carry-on has a NiteCore D10. I have around my neck a Streamlight Nano and a Photon Freedom Micro. My backpack has a set of 6xAAA, 4xAA and 4xCR123 lithium primaries.

No hassle at all from TSA regarding my lights and batteries. They were more concerned about making sure my toddler's food bag really contained whole milk and not some more nefarious substance. 

Side note: The TSA security officers were checking our passports with an Inova X5 UV.


----------



## Saint_Dogbert (Dec 20, 2009)

I just went through DIA with my Quark AA and Quark AA^2. No problems there, either...even after I forgot to take the AA out of my pocket and it set off the metal detector. Genius.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 20, 2009)

I just flew back from Japan and the two times that they noticed how many lights I had just made them laugh!

"Why so many?" "Just one of my hobbies." "Okay."

That was about it.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 20, 2009)

i travelled internationally with my E2DL in my overhead luggage, no comments.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Dec 20, 2009)

My gf got me a SF C3 for christmas (we exchanged early) and the bottom of the box she received it in was a sticker than read 'LITHIUM PRIMARY BATTERIES ARE NOT ALLOWED ON PASSENGER AIRCRAFT'. I thought it was interesting.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 21, 2009)

gallonoffuel said:


> My gf got me a SF C3 for christmas (we exchanged early) and the bottom of the box she received it in was a sticker than read 'LITHIUM PRIMARY BATTERIES ARE NOT ALLOWED ON PASSENGER AIRCRAFT'. I thought it was interesting.


*That refers to the cargo bay* of a plane (thus, no primary cells allowed in checked luggage). Those cells are fine in your carry-on.


----------



## deranged_coder (Dec 21, 2009)

greenLED said:


> *That refers to the cargo bay* of a plane (thus, no primary cells allowed in checked luggage). Those cells are fine in your carry-on.



Yup yup, I believe it is an FAA regulation of some sort. Prior to flying out I did check the TSA website on the list of prohibited items and it stated that lithium cells are prohibited in checked baggage but are fine in carry ons. As I mentioned in my earlier post, I carried 6xAAA, 4xAA and 4xCR123 spare lithium primaries in my carry on backpack and there was no issue whatsoever.


----------



## Jvalera (Dec 21, 2009)

Tiff said:


> You must have been flying into Manila. They will scam you outside the terminal as well as inside. Cebu isn't as bad. My wife is a Filipina and I lived there for almost 5 years. I saw a lot of scams at security at the airports. The big one is Cebu Pacific will not let you fly with your plug in power supply for your laptop or anything with a cable like a mouse, in your carry on baggage.
> Also they keep anything they confiscate. :hairpull:
> They will also confiscate things like chocolate and other items from your checkin luggage. Just try and do something about it, not a chance.
> The rules change everyday depending on who is working and you basically have no recourse. Cebu is more easy going than Manila about various things but Clark (Dinosdado Macapagal Airport) up in Angeles and Danao Airport in Mindanao are very eager to relieve you of anything they can. When we go back next year I am bringing my D10 and my wife will bring her L1D. I will set the D10 for it's lowest setting and neither has a strike bezel. I'm not surprised that they confiscated the batteries. Guess I won't bring my eneloops but will rely on alkalines.


 .....Thats why _I'll_ never go back there ! I left 35 years ago and its been happening then and from what you wrote it still is.
I remember they even stole my Tonka toys and BB.gun! brought by my dad.. if this turns your stomach, learning more about the Govt.s corruption 
will make you justify mohrder


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 21, 2009)

Reporting in, no problems with TSA @ LAX in regards to my flashlights. The screener did undo my Ripoffs holster to check out the SPY 007 inside, but nothing big occurred.

-Mayo


----------



## m16a (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, since this thread provided me with a boatload of information, my traveling experiences will help to serve others in the future.

I flew from Philadelphia International Airport to Ben Gurion Internation in Tel Aviv, Israel. Anyone who knows Israel, knows that Ben Gurion may be the toughest security airport there is, in large part from the fact that Israel has had tons of terrorism problems long before the States. 

Long story short, My Ra Clicky, my D10, and my Malkoff M30 in a Solarforce host had zero problems getting through Ben Gurion OR Philadelphia security. In fact, my lights successfully journeyed with me through numerous Israeli museums, through bus stations, and train stations. If they are given Israeli stamps of safety approval, I think that is great news for Flashaholics everywhere.

M16a


----------



## novice (Jan 8, 2010)

I just read an article by Masaad Ayoob in a magazine on the newstand yesterday in which he stated that the TSA had added the SF E2DL to a 'do not allow on planes' list in 2009. I just gave my niece an E2DL for xmas that I had had the bezel teeth ground down, and switched out the scalloped tailcap, but I'm still afraid somebody is going to look at the 'list' at the airport, and take it away from her, "because it's on the list". It does sound like some people have been able to travel with their 'defenders', but FWIW, I think I am going to switch the body tube with her next chance I get. Just my .02


----------

